# :: ECS Tuning :: New Pig® Mat & Dispenser Combo Pack!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Car repair is dirty work, and sliding around in an oil spill is no fun. If you're tired of cleaning up spills with old socks and kitty litter, we have a new and better way.

Pig Mat products have long been a favorite in professional repair shops that can't afford to track grease and oil onto costly car mats and carpeting. Made of durable, layered polypropylene, Pig Mats catch and hold most common fluid spills until you can throw them out.

While you're here, check out our video on Form-A-Funnels, a great way to avoid spills in the first place.

Your Floor Will Know the Difference

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

